
Ask HN: Why have foosball (table football) become so popular among developers? - sedzia
I can see it in every software company I’ve been to. Is it that popular in other industries&#x2F;departments?
======
svisser
I guess the real question is:

"Why have foosball (table football) become so popular among management of
software development companies?"

------
miguelrochefort
It says more about the software companies you've been than anything else.

------
paulcole
It's a fun game that takes as few as 2 people (up to 4), is very social,
challlenging (but not too hard-- and few people are actually GOOD at it),
lowish learning curve, can be highly competitive or just for fun, and can be
played for a few minutes at a time. What's not to like?

------
jetti
Who says it is popular with developers? Just because companies advertise it
that doesn't mean people like it. It is a cheap way to get people to spend
more time in the office and end up talking more about work.

------
bbcbasic
Friends?

